# Taurus 444 Ultralite



## 7point62 (Apr 13, 2009)

Has anybody gotten hold of one of these? I'm thinking about it. 6-shot 44 mag multi-alloy wheel gun, hip carry, only 28 oz. I'm thinkin she might kick like a mule.


----------



## dusty (Apr 13, 2009)

I like it!:)

Git one, bro!:2c:


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kinda looks like a toy, don't it?


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 13, 2009)

Awsome.  I just sold one of the "little" (8 shot) S&W .357magnums, very similar.
That's some serious firepower on your hip in a reasonably small package.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 15, 2009)

About $680.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 15, 2009)

7point62 said:


> About $680.



I was gonna ask about how much. Ouch. What's the barrel length, 3 inches?
Taurus has some interesting offerings... I like wheel guns.

Edited to add: OK, looked it up, website says 2.25". Funny, looks a smidge longer to me...


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 15, 2009)

Go for it!  If it dont work out, then I would like to put in my bid for the "used" revolver... lol


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 16, 2009)

The price isn't bad considering a Smitty model 10 is going for $500-$600 these days (imagine that). It might be a good hip gun for long humps tracking bigger game. They say it carries light after klicks and klicks, no more noticable than a sheath knife (and six .44s would bring down a zombie close-up.) Gonna read up some more and see how that light frame handles those big bangers.


----------

